# Using the Singer Magic Press for t-shirt transfers



## max6152 (May 11, 2007)

Just been looking at the possibility of getting one of those Singer Magic Press machines for putting iron-on transfers on to t-shirts. 

Does anyone have any experience using these? While I don't expect them to be as good as dedicated heat transfer machines (hey, I can hope!), are they at least better than using a normal household iron to transfer iron-on designs onto t-shrits? Any data on how hot they get?

I guess at the very least they'll be handy to help with the ironing at home!

cheers
max


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Sure go on and get one, and while your waiting for it to heat up, throw a load of dishes in the washing machine. *Use the proper tool for the job plain and simple*. If you don't want to get a true heat press, stick to the hand iron.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Max,

I have a Singer Magic Press that I use to press out wrinkles on t-shirts, I have never tried to press a transfer with it. I don't think it would be a viable solution to pressing transfers for many reasons. When you use an iron to press a transfer the transfer and the t-shirt remain stationary and you move the iron. With the Singer press the press remains stationary and you would have to move the t-shirt and the transfer in order to press it which could lead to the transfer moving on the t-shirt and having a misaligned print.

Having said all that, let me quote a couple of lines from Alpha Supply Company:

* "Heat Press* vs. *An Iron*
No matter what brand or type of paper you use, you will always get superior results with a heat press. That's it. End of story. Even the smallest, cheapest heat press provides consistent and even, heat and pressure. *Even the most expensive iron can do neither*.
There is one situation, however, where an iron might make sense. That would be where you are producing very small quantities of items and basically giving them away. Small quantities shouldn't wear your arm out and if it's free, the recipients shouldn't complain."
*"Professional Grade* vs. *"Store Bought" Paper*
There is a lot of difference, between the two. What is available at an office supply or department store is a *generic paper*, developed _specifically_ for the *low-end* home iron market.
There is no successful professional (even part-time) using "store bought" heat transfer paper. The quality is just not good enough.
It has nothing to do with price (our professional grade paper is actually cheaper), only with the quality and durability of the transfer. The choice is yours." 


I'm not sure this is what you wanted to hear but it's my 2 cents worth. I wish you the best of Luck on finding a solution for your transfer needs.

Bill M


----------



## max6152 (May 11, 2007)

thanks for the replies everyone.


----------

